

Jolly Ranchers, Sage and Breath Mints (A closer look at drug field tests) - lotsofmangos
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/04/02/jolly-ranchers-sage-and-breath-mints

======
Sevrene
I once registered 0.0259 BAC (the limit for my license is 0) when I was pulled
over at the bottom of my street. The cop had been setup there several times
over the course of a few weeks, and consistently pulled me over for a random
breath test. I had not had any alcohol for over 24 hours, and when I had some
alcohol the day before it was less than 3 drinks.

I asked for a second reading, as the first must be incorrect but yet it was
the exact same. Maybe the device was faulty or something, but it showed me
that at any point, whether you think you are doing something safely or even
legally, it does not mean that you will actually be doing so in the eyes of
these tools that the police rely so heavily on. He let me go on my way, I
could have easily lost my license because of that. Once you have a drinking
driving or drug flag on your license, you will be pulled over and checked far
more than those that do not, even if you are not charged with anything.

